# Diazepam



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

I know the feelings of benzo on this board but after 8 weeks of debilitating DR that has constantly grown in severity and led me unable to wash, eat, socialise and do anything in my life that gave me happiness. Feeling so detached from reality I find only comfort in not moving, not speaking and just observing the world around me. Forcing myself to leave the house everyday to walk around town in a daze or buy bottles of water just counting the minutes until I can go back to sleep.

10mg of diazepam later and I don't give a fuck, I'm still DR'd to an alternative universe but no anxiety and panic, just feeling warm and full of laughs 

Why are these damn things addictive, iv only had three this week and knowing that in three days time I get a few hours of normality is enough to keep me going.

Peace,
Drew


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Selig said:


> Regardless of what any person says, sometimes medication is needed.


Yeah, if it's the difference between life and death in the immediate situation - the medication can be life saving.

Quality of life is extremely important - the medication may not seem too natural but our entire society is not exactly the most natural either.

A lot of people talk about physical health but often forget that physical AND mental health are one of the same - both equally affecting one-another.

A lot of physical health issues seem to originate from mental low quality of life, regardless of what may seem to be high quality around us.

It's interesting to look at the golden mean of balance in things at times. Where there can be greater paranoia of medications becoming an addictive vice/crutch - a little bit may prevent the extreme suffering and ill health effects of stress, anxiety, pain, and general low quality of life. Negative effects that can often potentially be worse than those of the medication.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

hightimer said:


> Meds can definitely help. A lot of people like to say they don't, but out of the dozen of medications out there, there are bound to be a few that help. Benzos may get a bad rep but at least they seem to help significantly.


The reason why benzos get a bad rap is b/c they're highly addictive and potentially have some bad side effects, both mentally and physically. There're good enough reasons imo.

However, I do agree that they can help. You just have to be careful how you approach them. It would be good as well, if doctors took a little more care of their patients and monitored people more when they use meds. It appears docs as a general rule have little regard for their patients health once they walk out the door.

It's really about weighing up the pro's and con's when it comes to meds. Don't expect docs to tell you the truth about side effects and the efficacy of a lot of meds. They can quite ignorant when it comes to the truth about side effects, efficacy and the extreme trouble from withdrawing from certain meds, especially when the patient has a dissociative disorder! They just don't have the time to do the research. You've got to do the research yourself. It's about taking responsibility for what you put into your own body. Don't just read one article or about one persons experiences. Spend some time looking into it. Ask questions also.

There is very little knowledge about people with dissociative disorders and how they interact with medication. This site is probably one of the biggest knowledge banks around regarding that combination. Even the so called 'experts' have very little research on meds and people with dd's.

My personal view is, try herbal relaxants before taking pharmaceutical medication such as benzos. They come in many shapes and forms from teas to tinctures to pills, powders to name a few. There're generally NO adverse side effects from herbs if used properly. Worth a try imo. I've used herbal medication for 3 decades. They've done nothing but made me stronger both mentally and physically.

Don't bother asking your average GP doc about natural medication though, b/c chances are they'll just lie to you and say it's useless. Been there, done that.

Hope this helps

M


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

MultipleManiac said:


> The reason why benzos get a bad rap is b/c they're highly addictive and potentially have some bad side effects, both mentally and physically. There're good enough reasons imo.
> 
> However, I do agree that they can help. You just have to be careful how you approach them. It would be good as well, if doctors took a little more care of their patients and monitored people more when they use meds. It appears docs as a general rule have little regard for their patients health once they walk out the door.
> 
> ...


Hello, Would you mind explaining some of these herbal remedies? I do not want to go down the pharmaceutical road again, but I would love to try some herbal remedies. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

Vanmichael said:


> Hello, Would you mind explaining some of these herbal remedies? I do not want to go down the pharmaceutical road again, but I would love to try some herbal remedies. Thanks


Sure&#8230; Like I said I've been on this road for a long time and I guess I've used a lot of different herbs and minerals. But a few which come to mind (and the one's I used most of) would be :-

Magnesium.. excellent for stress. Stress burns up magnesium like nothing else. So I always keep mg on hand

St Johns wort.. It works as a mild anti depressant. I've used it a couple of times for about 6 months at a time. It works well for me. In fact I'm going to get onto it again very soon.

Ginseng.. I used to chew a bit on the way to work every morning. It has many beneficial properties. Excellent for reducing stress and general good health and strong constitution.

Vitamin B tabs.. I mostly use executive stress for it's ability to reduce my stress levels. Works well.

Multi vitamin.. just every now and again to fill in any gaps that may be present.

Fish oil capsules.. Good for brain function.. skin as well. Brain food, I think I've heard them described as? Anyway I've got good skin!

I've been taking herbal sleeping tabs lately.. I think they have high content of valerian. They work really well. They're many many herbs to aid sleeping. Sometimes it's a matter of finding which one works for you.

I know I've mentioned quite a few different herbs etc and I don't take this stuff every day unless there's something I'm really working on. Generally, I just float around and take it as required. I generally take stuff in the morning. Often you'll find these supplements can be stimulating and you don't want that later in the day&#8230; best to ask and/or do research on the best time to take things.

I've used a lot of herbal tinctures also for sleeping and or general stress reduction.

Someone mentioned 'rescue remedy' here recently. I give it the thumbs up as well.

Honestly there's so many options available in the way of herbal/natural stress reduction/anti anxiety meds and supplements. I'm seeing a homeopath lately but I'm also taking the odd vitamin and/or mineral supplement as well. I just generally take things as required and b/c I've been doing it for so long I have quite a store in my cupboard and a fairly good idea on what I need. A lot of it has been trial and error lately (trying to find something to help me sleep), but that's worked out fine.

I'd highly recommend going to a health food store (or the equivalent) and asking about what products they'd recommend to help with reducing stress. I've found staff in shops like this to be very helpful and knowledgable as a general rule.

Some things to keep in mind when it comes to stress and how to reduce it. Take a long look at what foods you put into your body that may be stressing you and causing some level of anxiety. Tea, coffee, sweet drinks, red bulls etc, even certain foods can be working against you. Some things are obvious, some aren't. Again, doctors are next to useless when it comes to looking at peoples diets and making changes to assist them. Naturopaths are excellent at looking at your diet and changing it if required. You can do a lot without seeing a naturopath though. For instance, google certain foods and you can get answers on what they'll do to your metabolism. Preservatives are well known for stressing our bodies. Work on cutting them out of your food intake. Sugar is another! Get rid of it. We don't need it and it just boosts our metabolism and anxiety. You don't have to rush into any of this. But make a start. Start reading up on good wholesome foods and start moving in that direction. Go organic for best results.

Of course they are loads of other ways to help reduce stress and anxiety.. mindfullness, meditation, going for a walk, talking to people, listening to soothing music etc etc&#8230; If you're dissociative, you really are best if you employ as many modalities as possible and make them part of your lifestyle. You deserve to look after yourself. We all deserve that!

M


----------

